# w.w. lyman fruit jar



## crozet86 (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to purchase this one for my stepfather.....what would a fair price be in excellant condition?


----------



## dave3950 (Mar 12, 2010)

hi Eddie, 

 Depends on the lid.  Does it have any embossing?

 Dave


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave im not sure if the lid has embossing or not. I havent seen it in person.


----------



## junkyard jack (Mar 13, 2010)

$30-40 value with a reproduction lid. Original lids are very scarce & would add $100-150 to the jar's value. By the looks of this one, it looks to have a repro lid.


----------



## dave3950 (Mar 13, 2010)

hi eddie,
 I agree with Jack on the value with a repro lid.  With an original lid, probably $100.00.

 Dave


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys much appreciated.


----------

